# Breeder Referral? Northeast US



## djolene (Nov 20, 2013)

My husband and I have decided on a Vizsla and we're having trouble locating a breeder. Any recommendations in the Upstate NY - greater northeast area?

Thanks!


----------



## cwood8656 (Jan 7, 2013)

We are in the NYC area and ended up getting our pup in March from Denny & Linda Keeton in Ohio. Great folks and wonderful dogs. A long drive and an overnight, but worth it to us. Their website appears to be down, but here's a link with contact info.

Chris-

http://www.gundogbreeders.com/breeders-ohio/linden-s-vizslas.html


----------

